# Please, somebody... slap some sense into me!!



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my lawd. 

I have a problem. I check Miami-Dade Animal Services website daily. I check petfinder every once in a while... and yesterday I stumbled upon THIS:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Bloodhound | Winter Park, FL | Romulus










This is seriously... my dream dog. Catahoulas and bloodhounds are my favorite breeds, and although I have always planned on getting a black/tan bloodhound one day... this dog is just... GAH! I know it is shallow of me, because it's about his looks, but jezzus! Such a precious mutt! He is going to be such a cool dog when he grows up, stubborn for sure! He'd make a great tracking dog, I bet.  He's five months and 40lbs, he'll be a nice big boy.

I keep looking at his picture, but I know there is no way I could adopt him. I live with four dogs, three of which are mine... I have my hands full with these boys already. 

Sigh.... if I only had my farm...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

hes lovely, I've never seen one that color before.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Me neither, he's definitely a mix with catahoula.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

even with your hands full, im sure you'd be a better owner than most.plus he needs a home, so it's not all about his looks in y eyes 

also did they really have to use that picture???


Julie said:


> Oh my lawd.
> 
> I have a problem. I check Miami-Dade Animal Services website daily. I check petfinder every once in a while... and yesterday I stumbled upon THIS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's gorgeous. Still droopy and cute but with neat markings!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

My partner used to say what's one more? You noticed she USED to say....that is when we would find stray kittens. Now that my passion is big dogs, she never says "what's one more". If you have financial means and live somewhere that allows you to have as many pets as you want, then I say "what's one more?" He looks lovely!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> also did they really have to use that picture???


Haha RC...I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that 

Julie, you're preaching to the choir...I spend half my days on petfinder too!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Haha RC...I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that
> 
> Julie, you're preaching to the choir...I spend half my days on petfinder too!


Why do we do that.....just gluttons for punishment of something!! I keep reading Craigslist and thinking....oh, what's one more!! and then I come to my senses.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Uhhhh... I'm REALLLLLY bad at the whole coming to my senses thing... so I'm fairly certain I'm incapable of knocking anyone else back into their right mind. LOL! 

That being said: I vote get him! :biggrin: 



......


schtuffy said:


> Haha RC...I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that





RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> also did they really have to use that picture???


I wasn't gonna say anything, but I wondered the same dang thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i mean, truly...

what's one more?

you didn't really think anyone was going to slap any sense into you, didja? LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I expect to see more puppy snapshots of this handsome boy in the near future LOL :thumb: :wink:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, you all SUCK! LOL Thanks for the support... "Hi my name is Julie, and I'm a puppy addict"...

LOL wow I didn't even realize until RC's post - yeah that is pretty gross, and excuse me for being rash - but it looks kind of pale to me, he probably has worms (we discovered Topher had worms after adopting him after seeing his, um, pale... yeah). & Thanks RC - I like to think I'm a better pet owner than most... 

Nyahhhashkjdsgadfglksd well... we do rent, so we do have a limit on the amount of animals we can have (already have 3 cats the landlord doesn't know about). Plus, one of the dogs I have is illegal in this county (although he is a service dog), so I guess I have my hands full at the moment. 

I do have a couple of friends that are looking for large dogs similar to mine, so I'm going to pass him along and see if anybody is interested. GAH I wish I could bring him home though...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay I know I have small dogs, but really, what's one more? I say get in the car and go save that dog! You'll get no help from me in talking you out of it! I live in Ga but one of my FB friends is in Fl and in one of the AC's there I saw a posting for a gorgeous merle Great Dane. Poor thing had just weaned a litter of pups and her owners dumped her in there! What is wrong with people?! 
The dog you posted is PRECIOUS! Go, drive, rescue, we'll take up a collection.... Is this helping??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok..........................here comes my slap......................

****SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*****

Go get that cute, adorable, wonderful boy RIGHT NOW!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

He's a cute boy whos gonna turn out even cuter! Yep I say get him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ))))))))))))))))


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait and see - if you don't get him, he'll get adopted by a old lady who lives in a high rise condo near Miami Beach. She'll feed him Beneful and before long will realise he's too energetic to sit around and watch telly all day and then the neighbours will start to complain about him howling because he's bored out of his mind, so she'll get sick of that and abandon him in the Everglades, right near the where SerenityFL use to live, then he'll get heartworm from all the mozzies, then he'll get bitten by an alligator and lose his leg. (big gasp for breath here). 
So, if you don't adopt him, I hope you're happy with the fact that he's going to have one miserable life. 
Go grab the pup now before the little old lady beats you to it! :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Wait and see - if you don't get him, he'll get adopted by a old lady who lives in a high rise condo near Miami Beach. She'll feed him Beneful and before long will realise he's too energetic to sit around and watch telly all day and then the neighbours will start to complain about him howling because he's bored out of his mind, so she'll get sick of that and abandon him in the Everglades, right near the where SerenityFL use to live, then he'll get heartworm from all the mozzies, then he'll get bitten by an alligator and lose his leg. (big gasp for breath here).
> So, if you don't adopt him, I hope you're happy with the fact that he's going to have one miserable life.
> Go grab the pup now before the little old lady beats you to it! :wink:


LOL!!! That's one heck of a guilt trip. I don't know if I could survive that kinda insufferable guilt either -- best go get him!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well what can I add after all that. He is absolutely gorgeous, I think you should get him also. I don't have to check any lists to find them because of the Shelter I volunteer at, but I still do. And there is another old dog there that's driving me crazy. She fallows me everywhere and thinks shes mine, shes killing me. Say Penny she's Aussie cattle dog mix, hint hint.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Wait and see - if you don't get him, he'll get adopted by a old lady who lives in a high rise condo near Miami Beach. She'll feed him Beneful and before long will realise he's too energetic to sit around and watch telly all day and then the neighbours will start to complain about him howling because he's bored out of his mind, so she'll get sick of that and abandon him in the Everglades, right near the where SerenityFL use to live, then he'll get heartworm from all the mozzies, then he'll get bitten by an alligator and lose his leg. (big gasp for breath here).
> So, if you don't adopt him, I hope you're happy with the fact that he's going to have one miserable life.
> Go grab the pup now before the little old lady beats you to it! :wink:


geez, now you HAVE to adopt him.....and then send him to molly in florida.....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

MAN Penny, I thought _I_ was the Queen of Guilt Trips... LOL! That was a good one! 

Well guys, as much as I would absolutely love to save this precious baby, I have to get all of my ducks in a row first. Going to think about it a little more, and talk to my significant other about it tonight. 

To the people with multiple dogs - do you feel like you have just as close of a relationship with all of your dogs as you did before you had so many? I went from having three dogs two years ago, to four, to three again (RIP CJ), and now to four again. I feel like I have a very intense bond with each dog, but I really have to work at it. Not that it doesn't come naturally, it does, but I really have to make sure to set time aside for each dog, to make sure they all get their time with me together as a pack, but also separately as individuals. Not to personify here, but (yes to personify, lol), they're my kids - I want them to each know that they are special to me, so I take turns taking them on trips to PetSmart, the beach, the park, work, just so we can have some time together one-on-one. I love spending time with them together too, but do you get what I'm saying? 

That being said, I want to thoroughly evaluate this and make sure this will be the best descision for not only me, but my dog's as well. 

Thank you all for the great support though... it's nice to have some people say "GET THE DOG!" when everyone else thinks you are crazy for even considering it... I love DFC & all y'all crazy dog people!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Julie said:


> MAN Penny, I thought _I_ was the Queen of Guilt Trips... LOL! That was a good one!
> 
> Well guys, as much as I would absolutely love to save this precious baby, I have to get all of my ducks in a row first. Going to think about it a little more, and talk to my significant other about it tonight.
> 
> ...



I certainly don't have the personal time for the third dog we have kept but intended to foster, and she knows it. It was much more comfortable with 2 dogs in the house as far as time and someone who works full time plus. But everyone is different, and needs are met in different ways. 

Do what is best for you and your situation and don't let anyone make you feel guilty about NOT taking in another dog!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I never want to go through life with any regrets. Could've, should've, would've isn't in my vocabulary. Life is short. I had a Bedlington Terrier and a poodle when I lived in SF. I bred the Bedlington and just had to keep one puppy- I thought if I can walk two I can walk three. I lived in a small apt. with an enclosed patio. All of them got the same amount of attention. Personally, I don't know how I was able to afford 3 dogs. I now have 2 low maintenance dogs but it's still expensive having the two. If you have the means - go for it! I think still having 4 you can devote your attention to. 30 maybe not :thumb: Sherlock is definitely "Mr Personality"!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I don't work so I have plenty of time at home and I have 9 dogs. I adore every one of them and spend tons of time with them. They do all have different personalities and like different things so I try to accomodate. One likes to chase stuffed toys, ones likes a high bounce rubber ball, a few LOVE to go walking, while a couple couldn't be more happy to do nothing other than sit on my lap. So we do a little of all of it. 
It certainly shows that you are a great dog mom if you are concerned about meeting all your furkids needs so do what you think is best for everyone. It would of course be fantastic if that included bringing that adorable dog home. Just sayin'....:thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There's no way mine get as much attention as when I just had 2 or even when I had Just one, I took her every where. Even the 2 were harder to take than one. Now that I have 4 I know they don't get as much one on one time but they still get allot of attention. We all go together on walks and I take Turtle with me when I go stack hay for my sister and her husband and she really does like the special time. Some times I'll take two then the other two with me. I don't work full time except in Oct. and then it is really hard on them. But the way I look at it is, especially the last two which is the Pitbull and the Basset/ Redbone is that who knows if and when they were going to get adopted and so they are better off with me because I know they get more attention than most peoples dogs. I know Maddie gets more than she was getting. And if I do get another it will also.

But if I worked full time I don't know how I would do it. So it is something to think about if it would be hard on your other dogs, maybe maybe not you know them best.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I can not help you on that! I can not even look at Petfinder because I get really tempted.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Herzo said:


> And there is another old dog there that's driving me crazy. She fallows me everywhere and thinks shes mine, shes killing me. Say Penny she's Aussie cattle dog mix, hint hint.


Blimin heck, I asked for that didn't I?? Aw, my heart goes out to your cattle dog, it really does, gosh, they are just the best dogs ever. I am working on my other half to let adopt another ACD, but he is DEAD set against it. So I daren't look at petfinder or anything. (just yet).

To be honest, I'm like you Julie, my main worry if I do get another is that Mollie is so use to being with me full time, how would she feel if I took another dog to agility or something? Would it kill her or am I a bit full of myself and over estimating her devotion?

So, yes, I can most certainly see where you have a little seed of doubt. In a perfect world I reckon we'd all have about 10 dogs without any problems at all.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I appreciate your encouragement to adopt this boy, but I'm afraid he'll have to find another great home. After lots of meditation... I've come to the realization that what I have now is just fine for me. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE to have this boy, he would be a dream to have... but I feel like my pack isn't where I want it to be right now, and I owe it to myself, them, and my family to continue working with them until we are in a situation where it will benefit ALL of us to bring in another dog. Right now, I feel as though it would be very selfish of me. As much as I want to think of _this_ dog, and how much I want to give _him_ a great life, my loyalty has to be with my pack. And it is.

I'm going to continue networking him and see if I can find anybody interested in him. Isn't it funny how just a picture on the internet can drive us so crazy? I've been thinking about this boy nonstop since I saw him. 

"Can't save 'em all!"... such a true and unfortunate statement!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya know, it depends, do you have the time and money, and space for another pup, etc. etc. 
I frequent petfinder too sometimes, and visit Saluki (and sometimes Borzoi) breeder sites, and then I stop, cause I know I'm in a situation where the only thing I could realistically get, is probably another toy dog, but even with these three I have a handful, LOL. Oh and the urge to get another dog starts taking over hahah. I saw a Borzoi the other day on the Miami Animal Services site, and actually pondered about it, needless to say, eventually reality smacked me in the head and I came to my senses.

On that note, just keep working hard at life, and eventually you'll find another pup to your liking, maybe even another catahoula-marked Bloodhound.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

What a handsome boy. I am very very weak when it comes to saying no to cuteness....hence me having 6 cats, 3 dogs, and a turtle lol.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Julie said:


> Thank you all for your input. I appreciate your encouragement to adopt this boy, but I'm afraid he'll have to find another great home. After lots of meditation... I've come to the realization that what I have now is just fine for me. Don't get me wrong, I would LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE to have this boy, he would be a dream to have... but I feel like my pack isn't where I want it to be right now, and I owe it to myself, them, and my family to continue working with them until we are in a situation where it will benefit ALL of us to bring in another dog. Right now, I feel as though it would be very selfish of me. As much as I want to think of _this_ dog, and how much I want to give _him_ a great life, my loyalty has to be with my pack. And it is.
> 
> I'm going to continue networking him and see if I can find anybody interested in him. Isn't it funny how just a picture on the internet can drive us so crazy? I've been thinking about this boy nonstop since I saw him.
> 
> "Can't save 'em all!"... such a true and unfortunate statement!


To me it is happening too. Just a picture... not a dog instead a 10 years old girl that need to be adopted. I think on her everyday. If I did not have my plate so full, I will be inquiring for her.  Her picture in the internet doesn't go away of my mind. I think about this kid every day.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> To me it is happening too. Just a picture... not a dog instead a 10 years old girl that need to be adopted. I think on her everyday. If I did not have my plate so full, I will be inquiring for her.  Her picture in the internet doesn't go away of my mind. I think about this kid every day.


You must have a big heart. I wish you could have her. Man and I think having dogs is a big responsibility.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

my husband is trying to find a way to block petfinder alltogether from our computor... i offered to take in a OEB recently, thank god she was in colorado, not able to get across the country and found another home! my current dog is more than enough in his extended high maintenance adolecence, plus we have the foster cat that is still looking for a home and i am soooo alergic.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I think...he is adorable..so..I can't really be sense slapping. sorry.


----------

